# Penny for your thoughts



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, so I'm looking in to starting fantasy and I have a few armies to which I am leaning towards, but I'd like you to try and 'sell me' an army. Give me it's pros and cons and why you think I should use it. I'm not asking you to choose my army, I will make a decision based on your contributions. Thanks a bunch:victory:.


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Dwarfs!

Hard as a brick wall and hurts alot when it falls on you. Wide range of Artillery to suit any enemy or play style. Runes allow vast customisation of characters and some units. Nice lore and back story (constant fighting to get gold and settle grudges). Beards. Beards are cool and you will get alot of them. Ginger nutters who fight naked and swing axes at enemy faces _hoping to die!_

Really easy to start up, get a great starter army in the Battle for Skull Pass Set along with the rule book, dice, range rulers and a OnG army that you can sell or use. 

However, with a basic movement of 3' across the board they are slow. Dont expect to get many charges. Also they win through SCR so needs different tactics to many other armies such as WoC and Bret. Lack of magic at all apart from the Anvil of Doom. 

Lastly, there is good support for the army in the form of the Bugmans Brewery forum which has loads of articles on how to form a new army, paint, play and enjoy the great Dawi throng. (WWW.Bugmansbrewery.com)

Welcome to Fantasy!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

warriors of chaos
greath fluff the strongest core unit and one of the best knights
with a huge variation in options 
greath magic variation but not to much shooting only a helcannon(stone trower)
you can also make a greath only monster list 
and many magic item options for the heroes and lords and ofcourse the 
gifts of the gods which can come in handy 
and many conversation options 

may chaos guide you on your quest for glory


----------



## octopec (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't want to come off wrong here, but I don't think anyone should recommend more people to play warriors of chaos / daemons of chaos / vampire counts... It seems like those armies are already like 90% of the armies around. They might be sewper kewl and hard and everything, but variation is what's needed.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I think you should play Demons of chaos! 

Mainly because I am trying to sell my army


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Orcs! everything is better with orcs! Seriously I am a 40k player so dont take my opinion seriously.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Whatever you feel like playing.
Have a look into real life comparisons, egypt for tomb kings, knights for brets and so on. Not all armies have real world comparisons so you'll just have to look into their fluff. Also models are important, have a look at some models and see which you like. Gameplay is always researchable.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Take a deep read here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=20695

That covers all the WHFB armies out there, and should make a good ground for you to stand on when picking the chosen army


----------



## -the-white-lizard- (Jan 1, 2010)

LIZARDMEN!

Pros - Dinosaur mounts that got their names straight out of the greatest cartoon ever made 'Transformers'...... such as: Grymlok, Slaaq, and Swup

Cons - Unfortunately no mention of Snarl or Sludge?

thats about it


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I collect HE and ogres... personally I find the HE quite boring but love my ogres. They arent a strong army and have almost no chance against a proper powergaming list (especially if its daemons) but they are very rewarding in semi-friendly games where high movement and the fact that almost every unit is quite capable of hitting the enemy stongly gives you a lot of options- some opponents just have no idea how to counter them since the standard, walk forward and attack the 1-2 'strong' enemy units just isnt viable (I have 5-6 'strongish' units instead).

Pros- relatively cheap to buy, quick to paint, high manouverability, characterful, awesome fluff... they are basically just comic. Also in any campaign you can do whatever you want, they are merceneries after all.

Cons- no SCR (if you roll badly you've lost the fight), nothing to counter the stronger monsters, especially flying ones, very vulnerable to gunlines and shooting in general (they may be multi-wound models, but they have less total wounds then a normal army, T4 and little armour... even a little shooting can rapidly removed the oomph from your units- they'll stop being strong enough to beat the SCR gap in combat).
- also, ogres might be one of the harder armies to start WFB with. If you struggle to pick up 40k as a game, and specifically the tactics of it, then you'll struggle to get ogres working for you.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Vampire Counts

Pros: "Hey Vampire Lord, thos skellies over there are taking a huge beating, they may be gone if we dont do somehting soon." "Ok, Innvoaction, Invocation, Innvocation(about 4-5 times) Look, they dont need help anymore, there back to full stregth even though that whole empire army just shot at them"

Cons: No seige equipment, which is the dumbest thing ever.

welcome to fantasy


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

orcs there fun and their basic day is hmm no people to kill today, now wheres a goblin im hungry
good at killing, intresting charecters, Boars they give you +2 to your armour instead of +1 

bad armour most of the the time, bad bs


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

This is the most important decision you'll EVER make. EVER.

It is thus worth a bit more research than some people's opinions. Both these threads are worth checking out:

Choosing a Warhammer Army

Introduction to the Armies of Warhammer


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Dark Elves!

The most murderous, cruel sadistic bastards out there! What's more they're good at anything you want them to be good at.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

The Servants of the Old Ones, A.K.A Lizardmen:

Pros- Don't need a whole lot of models, fairly high movement on most units, good in CC/short range, average-high Leadership, Cold Blooded special rule*, counter-horde and counter-single target shooting**, very very good magic in higher-points games, almost everything in the codex has a model, except for a few special characters(some models can be used as 2 or 3 different characters legally). Lizardmen are also a good starter army due to the fact that they have a nice balance of CC, shooting and magic(being stronger at CC and magic, but still having some shooting).

Cons- Almost all of the heroes/lords/specials/rares are metal, the backbone of the army, Sauruses, have movement 4, base Leadership 6, almost no long-range shooting, lack of convertability(in a way. The bodies themselves are not easily converted unless you're a greenstuff pro), a LOT of skin to paint, expensive heroes and lords.

*Roll 3D6 for all leadership tests instead of the normal 2D6, and take off the highest die. Makes passing leadership tests quittte easy. Especially helpful to Skinks(Leadership 6... Ew.)
**Salamanders can fire flaming attacks that cause a lot of damage to horde armies. The downside of them is that their flames are S3, but they neg 3 to the opponent's armor save, and with a max range of somewhere around 24"(including template size), they can do a fair bit of damage to a horde. Salamanders are essentially the war machines of Lizardmen, but they can be fielded in packs of 1-3.
Skinks, however, short range as they are(12" range), fire poisoned attacks at S3 with double shot, causing some serious damage to things such as Ogres etc.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Dark Elves: nutso sadists, and FUN.
Skaven: evil rats, what could be better?
Ogres: yes, they're terrible game-wise, but they're an absolute blast to play.

Keep in mind these are recommendations based on pretty models or great fluff, so you might be better off ignoring my 2 cents.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses, and yes Torealis I agree its an important decision and I have made it based not only on peoples opinions but research as well, I just find peoples opinions interesting and helpful for when I get stuck on what to go for. Now due to peoples help (including people I know personally) I have decided to settle on Dark Elves. No I know noone on here recommended them but the advice given on other armies helped me decide whether or not I wanted them. I've chosen Dark Elves for a change from my largely damage resistant 40k forces I want to try something almost inherently evil and with a very different play style (comparatively) to my 40k forces. Thanks very much for your help.
Pennies being distributed.:victory:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Good force... the army book is gorgeous.. the models are too...
Cold ones knights are horrible with that always strikes first banner can really pack a punch and there are some lovely little combinations of special items like the toad familiar.

Its a very very strong book and highly competitive 
Good choice


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah, they are a great army, i havent looked at the profiles, but the models are great, exspecailly the cold ones, i love those models.

have fun collecting fantasy


----------

